

Extracting OpenSSL private keys from core dumps - quasque
http://mcarpenter.org/blog/2013/10/22/extracting-openssl-private-keys-from-core-dumps

======
athoik
s/core dumps/heartbleed/

Interesting, i guess it can be modified to search for private key using
heartbleed infected server(s).

